# Flipping Axles



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

I went to flip the axles last night and after jacking the entire camper up and taking the wheels off the front axles I noticed there was a flat plate welded to the axle and the flat plate sits flat on the flat leaf springs. This is engineered this way to keep the U-bolts from getting loose after long use. When the brakes are applied it is trying to "rotate" the axle and this flat plate prevents that and thus letting the brakes slow the camper. Everytime you apply the brakes this puts a tremendous amount of stress on the axles and without that flat plate I am not confident that it won't have a problem down the road. The stress is applied directly to the U-bolts with the axles under the leaf springs.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You must have that plate. To my knowledge it needs to be rewelded on the opposite side when flipping the axle. You will also need to lengthen the wire for the brakes on each wheel.

John


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

The "flat plate" serves to locate the axle relative to the leaf spring, since the nut on the leaf spring through-bolt goes into a hole on the flat plate. This prevents the axle and U-bolts from sliding on the spring. And yes, that plate also resists rotation of the axle due to any torque reaction resulting from braking.

To flip the axles, they obviously must be rotated 180 degrees. This will probably make the electric brake wires too short, which would necessitate either lengthening the wires or turning the backing plates over.

Besides gaining ground clearance, two other things happen. 
One: your trailer's center of gravity will be higher which will result in greater body roll when cornering and also increases the possibility of rolling the trailer. 
Two: your hitch will have to be set up to accomodate the tongue coupler being 3-4 inches higher. If you can't change bolt positions enough or turn over the draw-bar to accomodate the situation, you would have to purchase another draw-bar.

Bill


----------



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

the axles are "offset axles" therefore you can not rotate the axle. I was just putting this out there because I had seen a picture where it was done without relocating the plate. This could cause a big problem somewhere down the road.....litterally


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Bill,

I have to disagree with "flipping the axle over". I haven't specifically looked at my Outback axles, but MOST axles have a slight upward arch built into them to compensate for the weight applied. I think you WILL need to reweld new spring seats to the axle. Just buy new ones as they are only about $4 each. Just leacve the old one there. This makes it easy to get the spring seats welded in on the right "plane".

Sidewinder


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

bt996sb,

Can you explain what is offset on the axles? Are you saying that the spindle is not concentric with the axle tube? They don't appear to be offset to me.

Bill


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Bill,

He's probably got this kind of axle. This is what was on the Starcraft Aruba that I did the "spring-over" lift on....Except it was round all the way across. Notice the upward "arch" I wrote about earlier.
4" drop axle

Sidewinder


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Something needs to be flipped if you rotate the axle. The brakes will now be 180 degrees out and I would doubt they will work properly upside down. If you can flip back the backing plates for the brakes then maybe you can do it. I asked a shop (who is a friend so no rip off involved ) about doing Notyet s axles and he told me the plate needed to be rewelded. I have never done it, so these are the facts as I have been told. The cost was around 200.00 and they are insured and do it everyday.

John


----------



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

I have a 2005 23RS and it has drop down axles. There lies the problem.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Here is a source for the brackets that Sidewinder mentioned.

http://www.etrailer.com/Merchant2/merchant...&Category_Code=

Looking further into this makes me think that some trailer axles may be cambered, which means that there would be a top and bottom. If Outback's ALKO axles are cambered, spring seats (plates) would have to be welded to the top of the axles.

Bill


----------



## dpaish (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings,
I am in the final stage of purchasing the Outback 21 RS. I requested the distrubter to flip the axis, included in the final price. Do you think that a distrubter would flip the axis without welding on the Spring Seat? That sound VERY unsafe!

Dennis


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

dpaish said:


> Greetings,
> I am in the final stage of purchasing the Outback 21 RS. I requested the distrubter to flip the axis, included in the final price. Do you think that a distrubter would flip the axis without welding on the Spring Seat? That sound VERY unsafe!
> 
> Dennis
> [snapback]47512[/snapback]​


It all depends on the dealer. My dealer would not even change out the 14" tires to 15" as a pre sale item as it was not an offered mod from Outback and he indicated it could void a warranty. So I ended up doing it after I bought it but not before I lost my first tire!!!!

Flipping the axle prior to or as part of the sale may cause warranty issues with keystone and will put the dealer on the spot, as will welding on the axle tube.

Unless you really really need to flip the axles because you know for sure without a doubt that the trailer will drag when you get it to that special camping spot then don't do it. Let her ride the way she was built.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I thought of doing this mod because when I pull my camper out of the driveway there rear steps drag just a little. Instead of flipping the axles I just wait to hook up the weight dist. bars till I get in the street in front of the house. Steps don't drag that way.

Gary


----------



## wtpops (Jun 19, 2005)

I dont think you (flip) them, you relocate them from the top of the spring the the bottem. you would have to relocate any plates. This will give you 3 to 5 inches of added hight, depending on diamater of tube, for thoses lifted trucks or ground clearence


----------



## dpaish (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings,
Good point. I should make it clear that the axles are to be relocated to the top of the axles, not just flipped!

Dennis


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi!

I noticed the "arch" on my axles when I climbed under the TT. I wonder if getting your leaf springs simply re-arched to add more height but slightly less then 4 inches wouldn't be a better idea. I have had leafs rearched before and it is not that expensive, around $200. This would give added height, and require no welding or electrical modifications.

Just a thought...........


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

There is a kit that is sold by alko to flip the axles to the underside of the springs, I think I paid 50 for it when ours was done. We've driven about 5k miles since May when they were done with no problem. Here's a link to a thread that has a pic of the axles on my trailer after it was done.

Mike


----------



## JOELs28BHS (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Folks,

If you have an axle that has a 4" of drop in it and you are not a welder, you can buy a new axle that is called a "straight axle" for about $80 or $90 dollars each. First you jack and level your TT with the wheels off the ground, making sure that it is safe to work under. Next you remove your axles by unbolting the fixed end of the leaf springs and lowering it down. Remove the U-bolts that hold the axle to the leaf spring, then roll the axle out from under the TT on the brake drums. Next you swap over your brakes to the new axles, then reverse the removal process to reinstall.

If you have a straight axle you to can buy an axle that has the spring perches on top of the axle, probably for about the same money. 
The installation proceedure is the same.

This is real easy to do with very minimal tools and mechanical knowledge. Safety is the key here, so be careful. I promise most every one can do this and the feeling of accomplishment will be GREAT.

I can not comment on the the posible towing issues that may arise from this mod, but others on this forum have had this done and could possibly respond to this side of it.


----------



## Banjo (Aug 1, 2005)

I haven't looked at the setup on my Outback, but on my Rockwoof 25' I was able to gain the added ground clearance by adding a spacer between the frame and the plate that holds the springs. I raised it 2.5 inches.
Will


----------

